#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Troca de senha em massa

## rPr0x

Pessoal alguém sabe alguma ferramenta para mudar as senhas em massa dos mikrotiks da rede? Sabem se o The Dude faz isso?

Abraço.

----------


## avatar52

Um script SSH resolve tudo isso, aqui eu fiz o meu assim.

----------

